# Silver square?



## Chumbawamba (Oct 20, 2010)

I literally found this in my warehouse on the floor:




I have no idea how it got there. I've never seen it before. It was right next to a pair of old jeans that came with the place when I first rented it that I had already checked for anything valuable. I can't be sure that it came out of the jeans but I don't know where else it could have come from. It might've come from some metal samples I got with a batch of chemicals I picked up earlier in the year, but I would have remembered coming across it in there (Ithink) if I had already picked it out and then left it sitting on the railing near where I found it.

Anyway, I did a volumetric analysis (i.e. I measured and weighed it) and it comes pretty close to being the correct density for silver. My calculations actually indicated it might be molybdenum, but I believe it's too soft to be Mo as I was able to leave an impression when I bit into it. Also, it's not a perfect square, so if you account for the rounded edges then that would bring the mass per volume ratio higher (same mass / less volume = higher density number). I used a digital caliper so my measurements were at least as accurate as is reasonable.

So I'm pretty sure it's silver, especially since its stamped with its weight (though weirdly, 7g would be 1/4 of an avoirdupois ounce).

Anyone ever seen anything like it and might know where it was minted?


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 20, 2010)

It looks like a weight for a balance scale.

Jim


----------



## Chumbawamba (Oct 20, 2010)

jimdoc said:


> It looks like a weight for a balance scale.



In fact, I had similar thoughts. It weighs exactly 7.0g and 0.25oz on my cheap digital scale. But why a high density (and precious) metal as a balance scale weight?


----------



## gold4mike (Oct 20, 2010)

I think it's odd too that, if it's silver, it's 1/4 Avoirdupois ounce rather than 1/4 Troy ounce.


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 20, 2010)

Chumba, did you tested also with silver testing solution? 

I'm just curious.

Phil


----------



## qst42know (Oct 20, 2010)

Look for peel and stick residue on the back. They are lead and I believe they are wheel balance weights for alloy rims that won't take the clip type. They are made as a strip and you break off what you need.

Scratch the motorcycle rims I wouldn't want to get slapped in the face with one when the glue gave up.


----------



## Chumbawamba (Oct 20, 2010)

qst42know said:


> Look for peel and stick residue on the back. They are lead and I believe they are wheel balance weights for alloy rims that won't take the clip type or perhaps motorcycle rims. They are made as a strip and you break off what you need.



Dang it, you are absolutely right! It did have sticky on the back (I wiped it off when I thought it was lovely silver  and it does look like it was cut from a larger strip, which is why I thought it resembled a lead welding stick that I have, but when I checked that it was obviously not the same.

But yes, it's a lead wheel weight, and my calculations had a much larger margin of error than I thought 

Anyway, thanks for solving the mystery. I knew someone here would be able to tell me what it was.

:mrgreen:


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 20, 2010)

It may be a lead substitute if it is newer.As it seems they are trying to phase out all the possible ways for lead to pollute or contaminate the world.

Jim


----------



## qst42know (Oct 20, 2010)

Definitely a lead alloy. 

One drop of nitric and then a drop of potassium iodide.


----------



## samuel-a (Oct 21, 2010)

Chumbawamba said:


> when I bit into it.





qst42know said:


> Definitely a lead alloy.



:|


----------

